# Info on Two Rock combos



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the "lesser expensive" two rock combos like the studio pro series, the jet, crystal or the new studio signature? 

I'm trying to save up for one and I've got about 2000 together. Just wondering how much more I need to get a used two rock combo. I'd love to get a studio signature but not sure how much they go for used.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

There has been a few Studio 22s through here in recent years, I think. That's probably my favorite TwoRock


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

cboutilier said:


> There has been a few Studio 22s through here in recent years, I think. That's probably my favorite TwoRock


Yeah, I think those are probably the most affordable ones. But still expensive 😔 there's one on Kijiji that's a head for 2300. Plus I was thinking about the studio pro 35 cause I like 6L6s.. but may have to compromise I guess. Or wait longer.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I’ve had quite a few two rocks - large and small. I personally feel the platform works better with 6L6’s. Not really louder, just more open, less compressed and less congested in the mids. TR’s are so mid forward already that I think the extra mids 6v’s bring to the table is too much.

The combos sound much bigger than you’d expect. The cabs look like they might be boxy but I haven’t found that at all.

The only TR I didn’t like was the Jet. I’d steer clear and be patient. The StudioSig was the best of the bunch. Definitely worth the extra if you can swing it. If I ever add another to my collection that will be the one.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

TimH said:


> I’ve had quite a few two rocks - large and small. I personally feel the platform works better with 6L6’s. Not really louder, just more open, less compressed and less congested in the mids. TR’s are so mid forward already that I think the extra mids 6v’s bring to the table is too much.
> 
> The combos sound much bigger than you’d expect. The cabs look like they might be boxy but I haven’t found that at all.
> 
> The only TR I didn’t like was the Jet. I’d steer clear and be patient. The StudioSig was the best of the bunch. Definitely worth the extra if you can swing it. If I ever add another to my collection that will be the one.


That's actually really interesting to hear about TRs with 6v6s. I definitely prefer 6L6s and the studio sig is my favorite.. any idea how much that can go for used?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> That's actually really interesting to hear about TRs with 6v6s. I definitely prefer 6L6s and the studio sig is my favorite.. any idea how much that can go for used?


@Sunny1433 , I've owned both the Studio Signature and CRS and the Studio is a great amp. I traded my Studio w/ a dealer and I would check with Electric Mojo as the TR amps retain their price well and the differential in pricing (used vs new) may be to your liking.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Alex said:


> @Sunny1433 , I've owned both the Studio Signature and CRS and the Studio is a great amp. I traded my Studio w/ a dealer and I would check with Electric Mojo as the TR amps retain their price well and the differential in pricing (used vs new) may be to your liking.


So as in check with electric mojo if they have a used studio sig combo?


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> So as in check with electric mojo if they have a used studio sig combo?


No, I think he means that the "out the door price" from Mojo might not be _that_ much more than a used one. I believe I bought my Sig Combo for ~$3500.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

3500 would actually be very reasonable. Did you get it from electric mojo?

And sorry, I don't quite understand "out the door" pricing. New on electric mojo is 4800 which waaaaaay out of my budget.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> 3500 would actually be very reasonable. Did you get it from electric mojo?
> 
> And sorry, I don't quite understand "out the door" pricing. New on electric mojo is 4800 which waaaaaay out of my budget.


Out the door means your all in cost. The sticker price for a new Studio Signature is $CAD3,450 + tax. Not sure which amp you are looking at.

EDIT: I see you want the combo. The price above is for the head. You can get a decent cab used as they pop up in the emporium. Matt @fogdart had one for sale that would work well (as the cab I have for sale as well....).


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hmmmm I'd rather not get a head and can separate unless getting both together is a significant discount from the combo. I've just never liked the idea of amps being in head and can form. 

3200-3500 for a combo would be really good.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Sunny1433 said:


> Hmmmm I'd rather not get a head and can separate unless getting both together is a significant discount from the combo. I've just never liked the idea of amps being in head and can form.
> 
> 3200-3500 for a combo would be really good.


It's personal taste and I just converted my RedPlate combo into a head. With the RedPlate combo, I was getting all kinds of loud rattling noises and generally, combo's (especially EL34 platforms) can be a pain with unwanted noise. When you get into heavy weight combo's like a Bogner Shiva or a Matchless, having the weight distributed between head and cab is a lot easier to schlepp.

Check Reverb, they tend to go pretty fast. Again, I would check with Electric Mojo and start from there. good luck in your search.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m interested but n this thread. Two rocks are one of the amps I haven’t tried but am interested to. I have a basement of old fenders, do we think that I will get anything special from the two rocks I don’t get from my amps already?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kijijisearch:









Two Rock | Find Used Amps & Pedals for Sale in Canada | Kijiji Classifieds


Find Two Rock in Amps & Pedals | Amplifiers and pedals for sale in Canada – Roland, Fender, Marshall, Vox, Peavey, Gibson amps, effects pedals and more on Kijiji, Canada's #1 Local Classifieds.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

player99 said:


> Kijijisearch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeap my only saved search on Kijiji. It's been a long road and some time to go still...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I’m interested but n this thread. Two rocks are one of the amps I haven’t tried but am interested to. I have a basement of old fenders, do we think that I will get anything special from the two rocks I don’t get from my amps already?


I would wager a good pre-amp/OD and a PPIMV mod to the Fender and you'll get there.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> I’m interested but n this thread. Two rocks are one of the amps I haven’t tried but am interested to. I have a basement of old fenders, do we think that I will get anything special from the two rocks I don’t get from my amps already?


One part I've accepted is that two rocks are THE aspirational brand for me. The only thing where I look at the brand more than the difference in tone. The difference is there as well. I've heard when I played a two rock studio pro 35 in person. It made me understand what note bloom and big sounding amp meant. 

But the fact that I want to own a two rock cause it's a two rock is probably a huge contributing factor too..


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> I’m interested but n this thread. Two rocks are one of the amps I haven’t tried but am interested to. I have a basement of old fenders, do we think that I will get anything special from the two rocks I don’t get from my amps already?


There are good TR clips on Youtube. In the end, the differences can be very marginal. I a/b'ed my CRS and Bloomfield to my Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 which is similar to an "old" Deluxe Reverb. It wasn't an apples/apples comparison as the TR has bigger iron and the tube platforms are different (6l6 vs 6v6) but I was satisfied with the Gigmaster which had imo, a slightly warmer tone (arguably the TR cuts better in a live mix) and the reverb on the TR was a slight notch above the FJ. The trem circuit in the FJ is stellar which was another deciding factor. I could've kept either one and it also came down to the TR being easier to sell than the FJ. 

Definitely worth trying a TR - The Studio Signature is really solid but if you want the full two Rock experience, try the CRS. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Alex said:


> There are good TR clips on Youtube. In the end, the differences can be very marginal. I a/b'ed my CRS and Bloomfield to my Fat Jimmy Gigmaster 20 which is similar to an "old" Deluxe Reverb. It wasn't an apples/apples comparison as the TR has bigger iron and the tube platforms are different (6l6 vs 6v6) but I was satisfied with the Gigmaster which had imo, a slightly warmer tone (arguably the TR cuts better in a live mix) and the reverb on the TR was a slight notch above the FJ. The trem circuit in the FJ is stellar which was another deciding factor. I could've kept either one and it also came down to the TR being easier to sell than the FJ.
> 
> Definitely worth trying a TR - The Studio Signature is really solid but if you want the full two Rock experience, try the CRS. It's a thing of beauty.


I mean even if it was a “no probably not worth your time” I’d probably still do it. I feel like it will be quite similar to my proreverb. 6L6 blackface around 35-40 watts. But something to do I guess. And I need a head to put on my 412


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> I mean even if it was a “no probably not worth your time” I’d probably still do it. I feel like it will be quite similar to my proreverb. 6L6 blackface around 35-40 watts. But something to do I guess. And I need a head to put on my 412


That's the spirit. A little curiosity goes a long way.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Review: Two-Rock Studio Signature head


If the big-bottle and big-iron sound is your thing, but a 100-watt power stage is too much, check out this medium-sized solution from California…




guitar.com





I kid you guys not, I'm not even sure how many times I've read this review. Two Rock's the absolute dream amp for me. I'll probably be saving for another year before I can afford it..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> I mean even if it was a “no probably not worth your time” I’d probably still do it. I feel like it will be quite similar to my proreverb. 6L6 blackface around 35-40 watts. But something to do I guess. And I need a head to put on my 412


Have you ever tried a little Class A amp, cranked through a 412? It is a magical thing.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I ran across this thread warning about Two Rock counterfeit amps:





__





BEWARE - COUNTERFEIT TWO-ROCK AMPS AND FRAUDULENT COMPETITOR COMPARISON VIDEOS


Here are some of the pictures of the counterfeit Two-Rock John Mayer Signature Amp. I haven't uploaded all the pictures and I'm not going to point out all the signs so as to not help crooks trick people in the future. So couple signs it's a fake: 1) The amp has a faceplate and...



www.thegearpage.net


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Alex said:


> That's the spirit. A little curiosity goes a long way.


I don’t want to take away this thread. But if you had one amp head to choose out of any, what would you choose? (


cboutilier said:


> Have you ever tried a little Class A amp, cranked through a 412? It is a magical thing.


I have a tweed champ chassis that I made and have cranked it through my 412.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

RBlakeney said:


> I don’t want to take away this thread. But if you had one amp head to choose out of any, what would you choose? (
> 
> I have a tweed champ chassis that I made and have cranked it through my 412.


For me, I'd choose the Two Rock Classic Reverb Signature. It does everything I need. For me, there wouldn't be anything better, just different.

But that's why I'm going for the studio signature because it's a small CLRS.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> I don’t want to take away this thread. But if you had one amp head to choose out of any, what would you choose? (
> 
> I have a tweed champ chassis that I made and have cranked it through my 412.


In the Two Rock family? I would pick the CRS. If you meant in general, that's pretty hard to answer but feel free to PM me.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

This video comparison might be also interesting?





just found it and still watching.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

cboutilier said:


> Have you ever tried a little Class A amp, cranked through a 412? It is a magical thing.


I cranked a epi Jr. Through my old school Marshall 4x12, golden!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

bigboki said:


> This video comparison might be also interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all sound awesome. I want the Two Rock xD


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> This video comparison might be also interesting?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boy can play!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Alex said:


> The boy can play!


Indeed. Wonderful touch to his playing


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Alex said:


> The boy can play!


Yeah, his review of DrZ Wreck Jr made me buy head from fogdart

this one





great playing


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

bigboki said:


> Yeah, his review of DrZ Wreck Jr made me buy head from fogdart
> 
> this one
> 
> ...


Great stuff. I'm the original owner of your Z-Wreck jr.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Alex said:


> Great stuff. I'm the original owner of your Z-Wreck jr.


Yeah I thought so, thank you for confirming. I think I asked Matt that and he also said you were original owner.
Great amp, every time I use it I have big happy smile on my face


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

After a loooooong wait, here it finally is! Sold my Vibrolux, Supro and my Monterey Strat but I couldn't be happier! Thank you @Oldewoodupes for making this possible 

Some thoughts on my journey -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CK632ntsPW8/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Chito said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice amp and I believe that I understand what you mentioned on instagram...it's like perfect communication between you and the amp.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> Nice amp and I believe that I understand what you mentioned on instagram...it's like perfect communication between you and the amp.


Exactly! I've never felt that with another amp.


----------

